# Large scale rr tour in So Cal



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just received an e-mail from the NMRA announcing a Model RR Layout Tour on July 30. It's centered mostly in the southern part of LA (not the Valley) in Rancho Palos Verdes, Torrance, San Pedro, Manhattan Beach and Lakewood. All scales, but with four large-scale layouts including George Schreyer's "Geologocally Improbable Railroad" in Torrance. George, a fellow MLSer I believe, is the guy who has put out a large-scale handbook about everything you'd ever encounter when dealing with our scales. The e-mail gives addresses and hours of operation, but I'd prefer that George respond (if he sees this post). Or I'll contact the original sender of the e-mail to see if I can go public with that info. I mean, do you want your home address being given to strangers without the owner's approval?

More to come.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"I mean, do you want your home address being given to strangers without the owner's approval?" 

If you use your real name here, what's the difference? Everything is just a click away! 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 14 Jul 2011 08:10 AM 
Just received an e-mail from the NMRA announcing a Model RR Layout Tour on July 30. It's centered mostly in the southern part of LA (not the Valley) in Rancho Palos Verdes, Torrance, San Pedro, Manhattan Beach and Lakewood. All scales, but with four large-scale layouts including George Schreyer's "Geologocally Improbable Railroad" in Torrance. George, a fellow MLSer I believe, is the guy who has put out a large-scale handbook about everything you'd ever encounter when dealing with our scales. The e-mail gives addresses and hours of operation, but I'd prefer that George respond (if he sees this post). Or I'll contact the original sender of the e-mail to see if I can go public with that info. I mean, do you want your home address being given to strangers without the owner's approval?

More to come.


Joe, 

Why don't you provide a link to the NMRA web site that announces the tours, and if people are interested, they can join the group at no charge, and get all of the addresses?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Good idea, Todd.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

As you can see, Bob Chaparro has posted the official notice of the July 30 tour with names and addresses listed. It's "just a click away." No hacking involved.


----------

